# Huffy Camaro (and Cat.)



## bairdco (Apr 28, 2016)

Was picking up a Honda Dream motorcycle my buddy wants me to fix up, and his neighbor asks me if I'm into old bikes. 

25 bucks later and I've got this all original piece of crap, that my cat doesn't even like.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2016)

LMAO!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 29, 2016)

My cat's got pretty good judgement when it comes to bikes. She loved my custom schwinn heavy-duti, till she crashed it...


----------



## rhenning (Apr 29, 2016)

The cat looks like mine did.  Roger


----------

